# Has anyone used the Instead Cup?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

They are the disposable menstration cups. I bought some for the first time and they are a bit awkward, waiting to see if they'll work. I'm wondering if these don't work if I should even bother with something like a diva cup. I was hoping to get some tips, insights or stories of personal use with the instead cup... anyone?


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

For TTC??

I used 'em! Love it b/c you don't have to lay around for a long time after bding and your undies and sheets stay all nice and clean







I've used them for AF for years so when I read about using them for ttc on MDC I thought it sounded like a fine idea. I just kept them beside my bed and would slip one in bef. wiping off (sorry if that's tmi). Then dh and I would cuddle for a bit.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I used them for AI and they worked, too! They made things so much easier and less messy and I really think it did make a difference that they kept ALL of the swimmers up where they needed to be and didn't waste a drop of that "liquid gold".

I think mommycakes pretty much covered the technique for using them with NI.

I wouldn't use a diva because it rides much lower in your vagina than an Instead or a Diaphragm, which keep the goods right near your cervix. Depending on how many insems/bds you do each cycle, it might be possible to reuse them if money is an issue, just make sure that they are ABSOLUTELY dry before each insem because a single drop of water can kill the swimmers.

I have left them in longer than the 12 hours it says is the limit on the package, but I also gave myself yeast from doing it once.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I was actually using them for AF. I had a hell of a time getting the cup out this morning. It made a huge mess and I was just hoping someone who has used them could give me some pointers.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

I use them for AF (have to try that trick for TTC though - good idea) and yes, they do take practice but I really like them now. For me, I've found that it's easiest to do everything while still seated on the toilet: lay out a piece of TP for wrapping the old cup in and pull out and open the new cup, pee, wipe that up, reach in with middle finger to loop around inside edge of cup, pull it out (but not out of the toilet because it WILL need to drip), wrap it up in the pre-prepared TP then slip that into the package of the new cup, wipe some more, squeeze new cup a few times to make it more flexible, then insert it while still on the toilet so everything is nice and relaxed. I make sure to push it towards my spine rather than straight up because it's more comfortable and finds it's position quicker, and I also make sure to slip it all the way in past my perinniel muscle. My hand will always get a bit bloody during this process, but it just washes away and I've found myself becoming rather fascinated with seeing all the variations of menstrual flow my body produces. OK, yes, that may actually qualify as being a bit weird. Every once in a great while I still find it necessary to perform the instead cup dance if things don't settle quite right - it goes right knee up, left knee up, repeat, squat, squat, hula, hula, hula, hula, repeat as necessary until things feel less wonky inside. Those are all the tips I can think of for right now. Hope some of it helps!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I use them for AF sometimes, like when I know I'm not going to be near a bathroom. they're alright, I think that they're a bit too big for me though, I can barely get it to sit behind my pubic bone and stay in. I take them out in the shower because I never mastered getting them out over the toilet with out making a huge mess.

Desperately want a diva cup, but I'm worried that if I buy one I'll never have a chance to use it







the diva/keeper/mooncup sit lower in the vagina, so it seems like they might be easier to get in and out. they're a totally different shape than the instead cups


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

If you are having trouble using Instead, don't let that deter you from trying the Diva or MoonCup for menstrual use.

The Instead sits up very high like a diaphragm, and you have to reach way up to hook the edge and get it out. For most this makes Instead messy to use for periods.

The cups are a different shape, and sit differently inside the vagina. I can remove my Keeper cup without getting anything on myself (unless it's already started to leak from being too full, in which case it was going to be a bit messy anyhow, but still WAY better than tampons!)

The Diva has a full year money back guarantee, and most of the cups have a ten YEAR useful life os even if you are like me and get pregnant after 2 periods, you will still get plenty of use out of your cup. I have had my cup for 6 years, and been pregnant 3 times since buying it, but I still wouldn't trade it for a different menstrual product, unless it was another CUP.

For info about menstrual cups and advice from other cup users, try the yahoo group:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MoonKeeperDivas/


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

:

I hate the Instead, though I'd use it anyday over a tampon. It is messy, and fits just like my diaphragm--read uncomfortable and pressing everywhere.

I love my Divacup. It sits much, much lower and I've never had a leak!


----------



## Gr8ful Momma (Jul 16, 2007)

I have used the instead cup and when I can get it in correctly I love it.
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

That being said I have a very tilted cervix and if it isn't in just so then I have horrible problems with leakage if I sneeze or cough. Does anyone know if there is a way around that?

For those of you who use the Divacup.......since it sits so much lower, does it feel like it will fall out?


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

I used instead for AF and TTC - worked for both! But I honestly like my Diva cup way better. It is not as tricky or messy to get out - it is also smaller so I don't feel it pressing against the inside along my pubic bone.
Trick to taking the instead cup out - make sure you hook a finger under the edge of it and pull it out level - tilting it just a little makes a huge mess. It is hard to get it level at first, but after a few times it is easier. I also started taking them out in the shower. LOL doesn't matter about the mess in there.

gr8tful momma - try the diva cup - it is lower cuz it sits BELOW your cervix, not on/around it like the instead cups do. It shouldn't matter that you are tilted withthe Diva. It does sit lower too - which can be uncomfty if you have small birth canal like I do - but the stem can be trimmed, which made a huge difference for me.


----------



## ookami (Feb 27, 2007)

I could not for the life of me figure out how to get the Instead cup out without it being super messy! Plus it's kind of expensive and not all that earth friendly. Love my Diva Cup though - I find it much easier to remove and it's definitely frugal and earth friendly.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

You push it out like a baby







then reach your finger in and hook it, and pull it out the rest of the way.

I hate the diva cup because it sits too low and my whole reason for using a menstral cup is to have clean sex while on my period...and I was allready used to using a diaphram.


----------



## Orono Mom (Jun 4, 2007)

Totally love the diva cup! This was my 1st cycle using it and I really think it rocks!! It took a few times to get the placement right, but now it's easy and super fast!


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Hehe I think Dancindoula covered most of it! I used them for years for AF. The first couple of cycles I had a lot of trouble getting it in right and then trouble with it wanting to slip out. A couple other people had the same problem so while we were bored at work I called their help line lol. One girl said she was doing fine and then sneezed and it flew all the way out into her underwear! I don't remember much of what the helpline said, aside from that it should be one size fits all and just keep trying to insert it properly.

I'm not really sure after that hassle why I kept trying it. But I'm glad I did! I got to where I could insert it pretty easily and it wouldn't slip much. You still have to remind yourself to go to the bathroom sometimes when you don't need to on heavy days. And sometimes I'd feel it start to slip and then have to run to the bathroom before it leaked. Pretty funny, I was walking home from the bus with my BF and a friend once and he was joking with my friend "she needs to hurry home INSTEAD of walking slowly".

I never did master taking it out without it getting all over my hands. But I'm not squeamish so that never bothered me. I'd just wash my hands right away, or wipe them well with toilet paper if I was in a public restroom and wash them in the sink after I was out of the stall. I did reuse them (one per cycle) so I'd wash it in the sink or wipe it thoroughly with TP. The one time I lost hold of it fell and rolled out of my stall into the middle of the public restroom could have been embarrassing, but luckily no one else was in there till I was able to get out and pick it up.

I agree that it's cool to see the blood (yep I'm weird too) Also it's helped since I have hormonal and thyroid problems, to be able to explain to doctors and acupuncturists etc. how much, what it looks like etc. I think this would even be better with one of the reusable cups cause I think there's one that actually has it calibrated to measure!

Also I sometimes feel like there's a little resistance when I pull it out. I think maybe it's getting caught behind my cervix a little. It doesn't really hurt but it sorta weird/uncomfortable feeling.

I think for TTC the Instead is by far the best, but for AF you're probably better off with a reusable cup.

We've also been using them to TTC. Good to know about the drop of water, I guess I didn't think about that! I'll be more careful to make sure it's completely totally dry now. I use a little bit of Preseed (from the packet, cheaper that way, you don't *really* need an applicator and the packets have more than you need per usage so you can reuse them) into the cup before I put it in. Before we were having a huge problem with spillage and now I know for sure *every* drop is getting in there! During peak days my husband fills the cup for me, then I put myself up on a pillow and squirm around to try to fit it in. He helps hold me open and I spaz out with my short arms trying to reach and not fumble it lol but we've gotten pretty coordinated!


----------



## Gr8ful Momma (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl7* 

gr8tful momma - try the diva cup - it is lower cuz it sits BELOW your cervix, not on/around it like the instead cups do. It shouldn't matter that you are tilted withthe Diva. It does sit lower too - which can be uncomfty if you have small birth canal like I do - but the stem can be trimmed, which made a huge difference for me.

thank you!


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I used them once, but had trouble actually getting the cup to stay in me, due to my muscles being so weak. So, I just stick with cloth pads.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 1/2 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------

